

Gitorious responds to Sony DMCA takedown notice - augustl
http://blog.gitorious.org/2011/02/03/an-update-on-the-sony-dmca-issue/

======
rmc
They basically said "OK we'll take it down, but we're in Norway, so that law
doesn't apply. Please prove this was copyright infringment".

They should have just said (potentially in Norwegian) "We're in Norway, that
law doesn't apply. Please contact us if we are breaking Norwegian law"

~~~
ErrantX
Their post yesterday [1] notes that accordign to Norwegian law they have to
take down the repositories:

 _Norwegian law commands us to respond to such notices by removing potentially
copyright infringing content until it’s legality can be fully clarified._

I think this is a classy response; they took down the repos because they kinda
had to. But now appear prepared to fight the corner for their users, and if
Sony doesn't give them something solid... I guess they'll put the repos back
up.

Calm and cool.

1\. [http://blog.gitorious.org/2011/02/02/gitorious-receives-
dmca...](http://blog.gitorious.org/2011/02/02/gitorious-receives-dmca-
takedown-notice-from-sony/)

~~~
mati
That's crap, the law in this case is like "guilty until proven otherwise",
isn't it?

~~~
ErrantX
Yep, totally crap. It should go "Dear provider, here is why the stuff you host
is illegal, please remove it".

Sadly it doesn't. I don't blame Gitorious for following the law, and I support
them fighting back.

~~~
eli
Isn't that exactly what Sony did? The whole letter is here
[http://gitorious.org/gitorious/dmca/blobs/master/2011-02-02....](http://gitorious.org/gitorious/dmca/blobs/master/2011-02-02.markdown)

Now, you may disagree with their reasoning or with the law, but that's a
different issue

~~~
sorbus
They only explained why it would be illegal in the US. Gitorious is in Norway,
so they want Sony to explain why it would be illegal under Norwegian law,
which is the only thing that applies to them.

~~~
shasta
In most places, you're required to notify an infringing party that they are
infringing. I've never heard of a requirement to explain the law to them.

------
jwatzman
Mirror of the various git repositories which were in the ps3free tree (some of
which are still up and some of which are gone):
<http://rapidshare.com/files/446044378/ps3free.tar.bz2>

